# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Leo el lenguaje corporal

## winehouse

Quería decir esto, que parece que muchos mentalistas usan hoy en dia la pseudo explicacion a lo que hacen (leer la mente por ejemplo) diciendo que leen el lenguaje corporal, usan NLP, etc. Muchos lo usan porque les parece que si dicen que tienen poderes psíquicos esta mal o le mienten al publico.

No entiendo porque hacen esto... Decir que leen el lenguaje es igual de mentira que decir que son psíquicos.

En fin...

----------


## DrkHrs

Te sorprendería lo que el lenguaje corporal puede llegar a comunicar. No es ningún timo pseudocientífico ni nada por el estilo. Comprate un buen libro sobre lenguaje corporal y la próxima vez que estés intentando ligar, usalo. Te sorprenderá.

Un saludo.

----------


## winehouse

Conozco el lenguaje corporal, pero el decir que usas el lenguaje corporal para leer mentes no es algo que te haga mas "etico" que decir que eres psiquico

----------


## Pardo

> Conozco el lenguaje corporal, pero el decir que usas el lenguaje corporal para leer mentes no es algo que te haga mas "etico" que decir que eres psiquico


Solo depende de si realmente usas u no el lenguaje corporal en tus espectáculos... Pues te aseguro que se usa múchisimo mas de lo que tu crees, con lo cual, no mientes como si dices que tienes poderes. Es facil, con práctica, saber obserbar las miradas de un espectador para saber que piensa, sus posturas para saber si esta dispuesto a ayudarte o no, usar tambien tu mismo lenguaje corporal y tu psicologia para forzar algo psicologicamente....

Normalmente, esos mentalistas que dices que dicen usar Pnl, y demas, dicen que usasn la psicologia, y alli hay mucho de cierto, pues la psicologia es el 90% del mentalismo para hacerlo creible, por ejemplo, en un CR, solo hay una técnica que se usa, el resto es psicologia para hacer una presentación convincente y crear algo sorprendente para el público, con lo cual, el que dice usar la psicologia, no miente, el que dice tener poderes psoquicos, si...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Lo dicen porque plagian a Derren Brown y Anthony Blake.

He ahí el misterio.

----------


## Pardo

> Lo dicen porque plagian a Derren Brown y Anthony Blake.
> 
> He ahí el misterio.


Estas equivocado! Para empezar, Blake, no dice nunca que se basa en eso...! Y muchos, usan esa presentación desde antes de darse a conocer a Derren... Pues banachek, jeramy, etc, tienen libros escritos desde mucho antes.

Pero claro, siempre es mas facil decir que se copia a otros... Aunque este no es el tema del que se habla, se habla de si es mas licito basarse en lapsicologia o decir que se tienen poderes.

----------


## DrkHrs

Cuando dices que tienes poderes directamente estás mintiendo. Cuando dices que usas la psicologia o la lectura del lenguaje corporal, aunque no sea el 100% del metodo, estás diciendo la verdad.

Antes de una actuación, o durante la misma, es bueno fijarse en el lenguaje corporal del público para seleccionar a las personas que vas a sacar para que colaboren en algún juego. No todas van a responder igual y eso te lo están diciendo con su lenguaje corporal. Si lo sabes leer es una gran ayuda.

Ademas en muchas empresas se usa a expertos en lenguaje corporal para afrontar las negociaciones. Tanto para leer a los clientes, como para no transmitir demasiada información.

Un saludo.

----------


## DrkHrs

Otro ejemplo aún mas evidente. Las campañas electorales. Cada gesto, cada movimiento está mas que estudiado. Los políticos entrenan el lenguaje corporal. 

Otro saludo.

----------


## Pardo

> Cuando dices que tienes poderes directamente estás mintiendo. Cuando dices que usas la psicologia o la lectura del lenguaje corporal, aunque no sea el 100% del metodo, estás diciendo la verdad.
> 
> Antes de una actuación, o durante la misma, es bueno fijarse en el lenguaje corporal del público para seleccionar a las personas que vas a sacar para que colaboren en algún juego. No todas van a responder igual y eso te lo están diciendo con su lenguaje corporal. Si lo sabes leer es una gran ayuda.
> 
> Ademas en muchas empresas se usa a expertos en lenguaje corporal para afrontar las negociaciones. Tanto para leer a los clientes, como para no transmitir demasiada información.
> 
> Un saludo.


Pero hay personas que no lo entienden...! O quizá es que solo buscan discutir....?

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

> Iniciado por MaxVerdié
> 
> Lo dicen porque plagian a Derren Brown y Anthony Blake.
> 
> He ahí el misterio.
> 
> 
> Estas equivocado! Para empezar, Blake, no dice nunca que se basa en eso...! Y muchos, usan esa presentación desde antes de darse a conocer a Derren... Pues banachek, jeramy, etc, tienen libros escritos desde mucho antes.
> 
> Pero claro, siempre es mas facil decir que se copia a otros... Aunque este no es el tema del que se habla, se habla de si es mas licito basarse en lapsicologia o decir que se tienen poderes.



Ahi mismo, en tu post aceptas lo que dije. Jermay claramente explcia en sus libros que usa el lenguaje corporal como false explanation, lo cual es que dices usar algo, en este caso el lenguaje corporal como metodo para usar tus efectos aunque no lo uses :!:

----------


## winehouse

> Iniciado por MaxVerdié
> 
> Lo dicen porque plagian a Derren Brown y Anthony Blake.
> 
> He ahí el misterio.
> 
> 
> Estas equivocado! Para empezar, Blake, no dice nunca que se basa en eso...! Y muchos, usan esa presentación desde antes de darse a conocer a Derren... Pues banachek, jeramy, etc, tienen libros escritos desde mucho antes.
> 
> Pero claro, siempre es mas facil decir que se copia a otros... Aunque este no es el tema del que se habla, se habla de si es mas licito basarse en lapsicologia o decir que se tienen poderes.


Tu mismo dices que Jermay usa el lenguaje corporal. Si, si lo usa pero como false explanation. A que te suena eso?

Ahi mismo, en tu post aceptas lo que dije. Jermay claramente explcia en sus libros que usa el lenguaje corporal como false explanation, lo cual es que dices usar algo, en este caso el lenguaje corporal como metodo para usar tus efectos aunque no lo uses :!:

----------


## MagNity

winehouse, no creo ni que merezcas respuestas, pero bueno si estás encaprichado en no creer en el lenguaje corporal o en su lectura, pues adelante,... 
Todo el mundo es capaz en parte de leer el lenguaje corporal de una forma inconsciente,... el mago mentalista además (como otros) pretenden hacerlo conscientemente y hacer un uso de ello, para lograr que el juego funcione.
Ser mentalista no es cosa fácil, soy amigo de Dante, uno de los pocos mentalistas que conozco y es impresionante, es un mundo aun más psicologico que el de la magia de escena o cartomagia,... 
Dante siempre me habla maravillas de Pardo, así que tengo en buen concepto a dicho mentalista y por lo que yo ya conocía, más las referencias que tenía de él, te puedo asegurar que discutir con él solo te va llevar perdidas de tiempo, porque tiene toda la razón...

tu mismo winehouse,... si sigues pensando que la tierra es plana,...nadie podra canviarte de idea, por muchas vueltas al mundo que te demos

----------


## Pardo

Simplemente no entiendes los juegos de jermay.... Para parar el pulso de otra persona, por ejemplo, que cres que usa :Confused: ? Simplemente Psicologia y sugestión. Así que si quieres aprender, te aconsejo leas mejor, y si quieres simplemente discutir, hasta aquí hemos llegado, no voy a contestar un solo post tuyo, a no ser que sea algo interesante, pero macho, para buscar crear polemica que es lo que haces, simpelmente ya me he cansado de ti.

salud!
Pardo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Dicho de otro modo y para terminar;

 La Magia sin Psicología NO existe.

 Toda ella.

 Así de conciso y rotundo.

----------


## shark

> Dicho de otro modo y para terminar;
> 
>  La Magia sin Psicología NO existe.
> 
>  Toda ella.
> 
>  Así de conciso y rotundo.


No hombre no, no ves que si  no dan falsas explicaciones a sus fabulosos poderes extrasensoriales  igual nos da por tirarlos a una hoguera.... :mrgreen: (o a meterlos en un psiquiatrico)

----------


## BusyMan

> Cuando dices que tienes poderes directamente estás mintiendo. Cuando dices que usas la psicologia o la lectura del lenguaje corporal, aunque no sea el 100% del metodo, estás diciendo la verdad.


Ya... ¿pero desde cuando los magos no mentimos o tenemos sentimientos de culpabilidad al hacerlo?

¿Qué diferencia hay en decir que hablamos de lenguaje corporal o del olor de los pies del espectador?

Que yo sepa, lo de no decir que tienes poderes psíquicos es para evitar dar credibilidad a los fraudulentos, no por una cuestión de ''oh, no voy a mentir que está mal''.

Que la explicación final sea el lenguaje, el olor de pies, la dilatación de las pupilas, el estudio de su caligrafía... creo que es ya un tema de la ambientación que quieras crear.

Aunque como dice Bob Cassidy, más vale que te creas a pies juntillas ese superpoder que te estás auto otorgando o se te va a notar falso en cuanto hables de él.


Y, por cierto, entiendo que wimehouse entiende más que de sobra que el lenguaje corporal existe y se puede ''leer'', lo que quiere saber es por qué una explicación de por qué sucede la experiencia es más ''correcta'' o está más ''de moda'' que otras.

----------


## DrkHrs

Bien. Cada vez que hacemos un juego mentimos. Cada vez que decimos "dejamos aquí tu carta" y otras cosas por el estilo, mentimos. Pero en esa mentira hay un acuerdo tácito con la persona a la que le estamos haciendo el juego. Esa persona es consciente de que le vamos a mentir, de que la magia no existe. Sin embargo cuando un mentalista usa como justificación que posee poderes extrasensoriales está haciendo algo que va mas alla. Esa persona ya no realiza actuaciones de magia sino demostraciones de su poder. Comienza a publicar libros sobre como desarrollar ese poder y alimenta los delirios de un montón de magufos que ansian ser como el.

Efectivamente, en el mentalismo, mentir da pie a bastantes fraudes. 

Un saludo.

----------


## DrkHrs

Un articulillo cuanto menos curioso sobre el tema.

http://www.elhabitatdelunicornio.net/2008/05/page/3/

Un saludo.

----------


## Pardo

> Un articulillo cuanto menos curioso sobre el tema.
> 
> http://www.elhabitatdelunicornio.net/2008/05/page/3/
> 
> Un saludo.


Un buen atículo!!!!! Si un caballo puede leer el cuerpo... una persona con practica en ello, puede saber muuuucho de los demas!!! Es mas, cuando somos pequeños, y aún no sabemos hablar, captamos lo que n os dicen nuestros padres, familiares y demas gente, mediante el lenguaje no verbal, lo que pasa, es que al aprender a hablar, el lenguaje no verbal pasa a un segundo termino, pues es ma facil saber captar a algo usando el sentido del oido, que el de la vista, ya que si alguien nos habla estando detras de nosotros, lo entendemos a la perfección....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Iniciado por MaxVerdié
> 
> Lo dicen porque plagian a Derren Brown y Anthony Blake.
> 
> He ahí el misterio.
> 
> 
> Estas equivocado! Para empezar, Blake, no dice nunca que se basa en eso...! (...)
> 
> Pero claro, siempre es mas facil decir que se copia a otros... (...)


Lo dice aquí:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2nAm148y3k

----------


## Pardo

Hae un juego, donde dice saber si mienten o no, pero no dice que el, en todo lo que hace se basa en la psicologia. Es mas, Blake, ha dicho en varias ocasiones que existe el poder mental, incluso ha esrito libros sobre ello....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

> Simplemente no entiendes los juegos de jeremy.... Para parar el pulso de otra persona, por ejemplo, que cres que usa? Simplemente Psicologia y sugestión. Así que si quieres aprender, te aconsejo leas mejor, y si quieres simplemente discutir, hasta aquí hemos llegado, no voy a contestar un solo post tuyo, a no ser que sea algo interesante, pero macho, para buscar crear polemica que es lo que haces, simpelmente ya me he cansado de ti.
> 
> salud!
> Pardo.


En primera, es Jermay. 

En el juego del pulso usa sugestión. Eso es claro. De ahi, a que uses el lenguaje corporal para leer la mente del espectador (como tu claramente dices en una entrevista cuando te puedes leer la mente observando el lenguaje corporal) es totalmente falso.

Vamos Luis, te reto a que leyendo mi lenguaje corporal sepas en que estoy pensando.

Y, sigo esperando que me mandes por un mensaje privado tu direccion, para enviarte The  Dance de Brad Henderson.

Espero tu respuesta :D

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

Hay alguien que no dé explicaciones y solo deje pensar a los espectadores lo que quieran? .. no veo el porqué de estar 'explicando' 
como lo haces ..

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

y bien entre comillas el '''explicando''' .. jaja ..
saludos.

----------


## winehouse

Si.

----------


## Pardo

Winehause, no necesito que me retes ni tu ni nadie, yo se muy bien lo que hago y lo que digo, y si, es cierto  que el 90% de lo que hago es Psicologia, yo, y cualquier mago, no miento a nadie. Tambien es cierto que mediente el lenguaje no verbal se cosas de las que piensa la gente en el espectáculo, como algun número dando ciertas indicaciones, con lo cual, tampoco estoy mintiendo. Siempre he dicho que el 90% es psicologia, y el otro 10% tecnicas de ilusionismo, pues ademas de la tecnica, esta la presentación, el habla, los movimientos corporales, las miradas... etc... Así que una vez mas, no miento.

Yo me pongo mis propios retos.

Así que deja de decir cosas de las que no tienes ni idea, porque no se si es que vas hasta las cejas haciendo honor a tu nick, o si simplemente eres un tocapelotas, pues de todos los post que has escrito, aún no he leido ni uno que aporte algo interesante.

Adios! No pienso escribir para contestar a mas chorradas.
Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

Pardo,

El post es referente al lenguaje corporal. Y empiezas a decir cosas sobre psícologia y sugestión, entiendo que el lenguaje es referente a la psícologia, directamente hacia el efecto ideomotor, pero con la sugestión, que tiene que ver?

Dices que no tengo idea de lo que hablo...

----------


## Pardo

> Pardo,
> 
> El post es referente al lenguaje corporal. Y empiezas a decir cosas sobre psícologia y sugestión, entiendo que el lenguaje es referente a la psícologia, directamente hacia el efecto ideomotor, pero con la sugestión, que tiene que ver?
> 
> Dices que no tengo idea de lo que hablo...


Hablando bien nos entendemos.....

ME refiero, a que quien dice que se basa en el lenguaje no verbal, dice tambien que se basa en la psicologia, en toda la psicologia! No solo el lenguaje del cuerpo, pues estan los forzajes psicologicos, la sugestión, la pseudohipnosis, las mismas palabras utilizadas en el momento adecuado, las anclas, los gestos, etc. Que yo sepa, nadie ha dicho que se base SOLO en el lenguaje corporal.

Con lo cual, tiene MUCHO que ver.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

Pero decir que usa el lenguaje corporal solamente para leer la mente es mentira

----------


## Pardo

> Pero decir que usa el lenguaje corporal solamente para leer la mente es mentira


Pero nadie ha dicho que usa el lenguaje corporal solamente!!!!

Visto así, tambien es mentira que soplando solamente se cambia un carta, que dando un golpe con la varita solamente desaparece una bola de un cubilete, que dando un pase magico con las manos, levita una persona.....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

Pero hay mentiras mas fuertes que otras? El deir que eres psíquico, es mentira, pero es una mentira mayor que otras?

----------


## logos

Pax Vobiscum Fratres!!!...

         El término "mentira" no es aplicable a nuestro Arte aunque a primera vista pudiera parecerlo...practicamos una forma de arte expresivo que requiere cierta puesta en escena y eso lo entiende implícita o explícitamente todo espectador. Es lo mismo que cuando en una obra teatral un actor afirma cosas que sabemos que sólo valen para el mundo ficticio del personaje que representa. Si el actor-mentalista afirma poseer poderes paranormales o sencillamente habilidades avanzadas de lectura corporal y Psicología eso depende del tipo de experiencia teatral que desee crear....

         El Mentalismo, y la Magia como Arte, no es el arte de engañar ni de mentir. Es el arte de Sorprender con la presentación de aparentes imposibilidades. ¿Ustedes se van a poner a discutir también si Arnold Schwarzeneger miente cuando dice que es un Terminator ?....eso no tiene sentido....

----------


## winehouse

Si no tiene sentido, porque tratan de desmentir a los _psychic entertainers_

----------


## DrkHrs

Por que hay que diferenciar entre un mago que realiza un efecto y alguien que estafa a su público haciendo creer que lo que realiza no es magia sino producto de unos "poderes" especiales que poseen. Estos ultimos terminan haciendo dinero publicando libros sobre el poder de la mente y las demas magufadas habituales. Están timando a la gente. 

Cuando yo voy a ver una actuación de mentalismo soy consciente de que, aunque no sepa como, el mentalista me va a engañar. Si quiero ser como el se cual es el camino a recorrer. Si por contra se trata de un tipo que dice tener poderes, el camino para ser como el, que me va a costar una pasta, es una estafa.

Un saludo.

----------


## shark

en efecto hay unas mentiras más fuertes que otras, decir que van a contactar con sus muertos por ejemplo.

----------


## Pardo

> Por que hay que diferenciar entre un mago que realiza un efecto y alguien que estafa a su público haciendo creer que lo que realiza no es magia sino producto de unos "poderes" especiales que poseen. Estos ultimos terminan haciendo dinero publicando libros sobre el poder de la mente y las demas magufadas habituales. Están timando a la gente. 
> 
> Cuando yo voy a ver una actuación de mentalismo soy consciente de que, aunque no sepa como, el mentalista me va a engañar. Si quiero ser como el se cual es el camino a recorrer. Si por contra se trata de un tipo que dice tener poderes, el camino para ser como el, que me va a costar una pasta, es una estafa.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pero hay gente que no lo entiende... Mas que nada, porque se quejan de que los mahgos estamos en contra de los que dicen tener poderes paranormales para estafar a la gente, como tarotistas, videntes, mediums... etc. 

Y despues te vienen y tedicen que si tu tambien mientes porque haces lo mismo y tonterias varias.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Dario Piera

La presentación basada en poderes cada vez es mas increíble para el público y despierta en seguida una mirada crítica en gran parte de la audiencia.Tenía mucha fuerza en los 70.

La presentación tipo observación del cuerpo es mas actual, mas acorde con los temas que inquietan hoy en día (PNL y demás) y mas adaptable a cualquier entorno.

Puede pasar que piensen, "si tuvieras poderes, porque ibas a actuar en este local en lugar de hacer otras cosas...etc."
No obstante, lo de los poderes siempre tiene un mordiente y misterio muy atractivo y es posible que hacerlo mas "científico" le quite encanto al mentalismo. Que cada uno cuente lo que le vaya mejor a su espectáculo y su personalidad escénica.

Respecto a desacreditar a los psychics enternainers...ya el hecho de llamarse psychic entertaiment cuando unos se dedica a leer la mano o el tarot es un debate aparte.

----------


## lenguaje corporal

El lenguaje corporal no sirve solo para averiguar lo que piensa otro, sino para modificar tus propios sentimientos a través de la postura. pero para que veas si es eficaz y se pueden sacer cosas. Los jugadores de póquer controlan su lenguaje y se tapan los ojos con gafas de sol para que no vean sus pupilas. Pero se suelen olvidar de que la dirección e intensidad del humo que exhalan al fumar también delata sus sentimientos y, por ende, sus cartas. Si quieres ver cómo lee este artículo: Tabaco y lenguaje corporal (2): el cigarrillo « lenguaje corporal | lenguaje no verbal

----------


## palma50

El lenguaje corporal es algo que a diario utilizamos de forma inconsciente, y si se estudia para interpretarlo se logran descubrimientos asombrosos, hay infinidad de libros y cursos sobre el tema. un muy buen libro que recomiendo a los interesados del asunto es, lenguaje corporal del autor allen pease.  saludos.

----------


## jhg

Mi posición es similar a la de todos los que decís que no se puede considerar mentira, que con la estrecha relación entre mentalismo y psicología el lenguaje corporal no es una mentira ya que es muy útil (yo casi diría que necesario), etc, etc. Pero me gustaría añadir que, quien por la moral que tenga o lo que sea se sienta mal diciendo que lee el lenguaje corporal, sencillamente que no diga nada, que el publico saque sus propias conclusiones, si no afirmas nada no estarás mintiendo, son ellos los que han pensado.

----------

